# Angel recommendations?



## matt123 (Mar 4, 2006)

Hello, I've gotton back into taking care of my 29g serisouly now and was wondering what to stock it with. Right now I have:
3 skunk botias
3 giant danios
1 butterfly pleco/loach?
3 barbs
1 bumblebee catfish
1 opaline gourami

I was wanting to get 2-3 angels to living it up at bit. Some pics of my tanks are here: http://www.fishforums.com/forum/showthread.php?p=79119#post79119. So Im mainly asking if angels would be suitable for this tank. Thanks


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Angels are not comaptible with barbs. With the few barbs you do have, your angel's fins would be shredded. You are pushing your stocking limits already.


----------



## manda (Feb 9, 2006)

listen to simpte


----------



## matt123 (Mar 4, 2006)

Yeah I guess your right, I'll hold off


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

I wouldnt recommend mixing angels with the rest of your fish. I have 2 angels in a 29 and I almost think they are cramped, all by themselves


----------



## blacklace22 (Mar 31, 2006)

Yep Simple is correct, also angels when adults need tank space, 10gallon per fish. The barbs will wear them out chasing them and nippin fins. Good luck with the rest of your fishies!! Lori


----------



## CyberSpike (Mar 25, 2006)

I was thinking about what to put in the tank I'm getting for my birthday. Are angels compatable with mollies and could they live with salt in their water?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I think mollies like higher pH than angels, too.


----------

